# Heavy 10 bed leveling



## DanGraves (May 9, 2014)

I just got a 1985 heavy 10 in great condition. In shipping screws that hold the bed to the the table broke and had to replace. Now I want to level and the screws that tighten the tail of the bed are snug but not tight. On the tailstock end is a level screw for adjustment. Should the 4 bolts on that end be tightened to the bed  before I adjust or after? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Terrywerm (May 9, 2014)

I am no expert on South Bend lathes, but I believe that you should level your lathe first, then tighten the mounting screws. Recheck for level. Adjust as necessary.


----------



## ScrapMetal (May 10, 2014)

Here's a .pdf of an old flyer from SB (thanks to S. Wells) that covers the procedure for leveling a lathe - http://www.wswells.com/data/howto/H-3.pdf

Hope that helps,

-Ron


----------



## DanGraves (May 10, 2014)

Thank you for the reply. I have the PDF document and it does not say to tighten before or after.


----------



## Splat (May 15, 2014)

To me it would seem you should tighten down the screws securing the bed feet to the chip pan, then use the leveling screw to level the bed.


----------



## Earl (May 15, 2014)

On my 10L,  I make sure that the level adjuster screws are loose (front and back)  then I insure that the bed is securely bolted to the cabinet chip pan.  I get the lathe as close to level as i can with shims under the feet and then take the twist out of the bed with the level adjustment screws an my starrett machinist level.  You need two allen wrenches so you can adjust both at the same time.  They need to be tightened together.  You will go back and forth several times before you get it perfect.  After leveling, check by doing the "two collar" test that southbend recommends.
Earl


----------



## DanGraves (May 16, 2014)

Earl, thanks for the straight forward instructions. I have a starret machinist level and will follow your instructions to the letter. Thanks so much for the help.


----------



## Splat (May 16, 2014)

Before doing the 2 collar test I would check headstock alignment with the bed. I've attached a great writeup on the whole shebang. You won't have all the bolts that the lathe in the writeup has but the tests are still the same.
View attachment Lathe_Leveling_and_2-collar_test.pdf


----------



## DanGraves (May 16, 2014)

Thanks SPLAT, will do.


----------



## 1mondo (May 20, 2016)

ScrapMetal said:


> Here's a .pdf of an old flyer from SB (thanks to S. Wells) that covers the procedure for leveling a lathe - http://www.wswells.com/data/howto/H-3.pdf
> 
> Hope that helps,
> 
> -Ron


Hey Ron I looked at and read the 3-pdf and right there on page 19 is the info concerning the leveling screws!! Amazing how everything is available on the web. Thanks loads the info will definitly help me out!! Then I printed the article and it will go in my lathe file. Sure would have been nice of South Bend to have printed a user guide for each type of and year of lathe instead of the "how to use a lathe" book.
Thanks again
Ray


----------

